# Smoking garlic cloves



## uberhack (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking to smoke a clove of grlic today as well. Any suggestions? Was thinking of coating it w olive oil and letting it sit for about an hour.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 31, 2009)

Just one clove?
Whenever I do garlic I do a whole head, chop the top off just until the cloves are exposed, drizzle a little olive oil on it, add some same and pepper and rub the top then smoke for about an hour if you want it for mincing, 1.5-2 hours for paste-like texture if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## uberhack (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh yeah. That's what I meant.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats the way I do it too - I do have some smoked hickory salt that I throw on just for giggles when I do it in the oven rather than the smoker


----------



## alx (Oct 31, 2009)

I have also skewered them individualy and dehydrated.

The whole clove as mentioned is the way it is usually done...


----------



## uberhack (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help guys. It came out awesome and we kept the vampires away!


----------

